# teat dip



## Mamaz (Mar 23, 2012)

Good morning!
Does anyone have a homemade teat dip recipe? No one in our area carries it anymore. I used to drive 30 minutes to get it and now they have discontinued it as well. Not to mention, it's simply not feasible to drive that far any longer! I can order it, but the shipping is so high, if I can find a way to make it at home that would be so much better!
Thanks and God bless,
Jeri


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea. I would like to make my own also.


----------



## Mamaz (Mar 23, 2012)

Someone sent me this link for a recipe. I'm not sure I'm real comfortable with the bleach. Has anyone else tried this?
http://fiascofarm.com/?goats/?teatdip-udderwash.html


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I use Fiasco Farms wash/dip. Works good and have never had any mastitis problems.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

xymenah said:


> I use Fiasco Farms wash/dip. Works good and have never had any mastitis problems.


 Me too.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I do too... seems to be fine on the girls


----------



## rebelred (Mar 31, 2012)

I use it too seems to be working good. My hands are a little dried out from using it. I have been using bagbalm for the drying affect. But no mastitis as of yet.


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

I make my own udder wash & when I've been out of my teat dip (Fight Bac), I used it as a teat dip as well.

1- 1 1/2 quart water
3 tablespoons of Chlorihexidine (Nolvasan, but I buy pints of the generic concentrate for $4 at Jeffers)
1 - 1 1/2 tablespoons of glycerin.

Mix in sturdy horse spray bottle ($2 at TSC).

I spray udder until dripping, then clean with dry cloth as my pre-milking wash. When I used it as a teat dip, I just sprayed the ends of the teats well, then turned them loose. I put fresh hay out prior to milking, so they go from the stand, to the hay feeder to eat, so they never lay down directly after milking, no matter what teat "dip" I'm using.

I prefer Fight Bac but I usually only do one big Jeffers order a year (so I get free shipping) & I, ran out, so I had to use my udder wash for 3 months as a teat dip. No mastitis.

I couldn't use ANY dish soap/bleach mix.... Dried my girls out bad.... And the iodine udder wash from Hoeggers was pretty bad too.... But I love my homemade mix. Great disinfectant and you can adjust as needed, plus you can up the glycerin for more moisture if needed. Got the recipe from a friend who runs a dairy & I adjust to suit my needs...

My mom doesn't like it in a spray bottle like I do, so she mixes the chlorihexdine just a smidge stronger than the bottle directions, adds glycerin, then pours in a baby wipe tub over those blue shop paper towels for disposable wipes, or over a stack of her homemade, washable flannel wipes.......


----------



## Mamaz (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you all for your responses! The only complaint I see is perhaps some drying out. I wonder if you added the glycerine to the Fiasco recipe if that wouldn't prevent that?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree my does teats do dry out. I apply some cocoa butter on their teats after they dry to keep them soft. Forgot to add that.


----------

